# Nomos Ahoi Neomatik on the wrist



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I think I've finally found my Nomos

Tried the Club 38 Datum, nice, but a little large and long lug to lug










Then the Ahoi Atlantik, definitely too large!










Then the Minimatik, pretty much perfect, but maybe not "Nomos" enough...Getting close!










Then the Basel 2017 announcement of a smaller Ahoi with the DUW3001 movement!! I knew this was the watch for me! I planned to order the light colored dial to help the watch wear larger than the 36.3 diameter. Finally, the Nomos for me!

On my 7" wrist


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for that. I have been curious how these wear on the wrist size-wise. Is the dial white or silver? Maybe it depends on the lighting, but hard to tell. And does the blue in the hands pop nicely, or does it get kind of lost?


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Dial is cream/silver I guess. Hands are easy to differentiate, and legibility is excellent. The orange accents are fluorescent and really "pop".


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks absolutely awesome, thanks for posting! I've always loved the Ahoi but it wore way too big on my 7" wrist. I hope to try the Ahoi Neomatik on soon. The new size and movement seem to be perfect.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

No problem, I too had written the Ahoi off due to the original size. This though, I think is perfect!

36.3mm wears and looks like a 38mm


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Those wrist shots taken from a distance are particularly helpful, as they avoid the distortion common in closeups. I've always found the Tangente 35 a bit small for my taste, but even though it's only 1.3mm bigger in diameter, I think the added thickness and crown guards on the Ahoi Neomatik give it more presence, which is good for a more sporty watch.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Few more


----------



## RazorFrazer (Dec 23, 2013)

Lume shot ?? Looks great.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Congrats D!


----------



## srminimo (Mar 21, 2014)

Beautiful. I tried the 40mm at some point and also thought it wears too big. My next watch is either the smaller ahoy or one of the new Club Aquas.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

I'll be picking up an Ahoi Neomatik this month. I was sure about getting the Atlantik version, but the pictures here are giving me second thoughts if I shouldn't go for the silver/white instead!


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks fantastic. I wish they would do that version and the blue version in the large case though, too small for me and my 7 inch wrist. Just my own preference.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I just tried one on at Tourneau in San Francisco. In a nutshell, it is small. I have 7.0 inch wrists and generally prefer relatively smaller sport watches (38-40 mm). I even sold my 40 mm Ahoi because I felt it was too large (for that style of watch), and was very excited to try on the Neomatik version. Trying it on gave me second thoughts, which really surprised me. Even being all dial, it seemed too small for my tastes. I had been wearing my 40 mm (38 mm at the bezel) Tudor North Flag all day, so it's not like I had accustomed my eyes to some gigantic dive watch. I really hope they eventually make a 38 mm Ahoi. I think that would be perfect for me. 

I also tried on the 38.5 mm Club Campus which, size wise, was absolutely Goldilocks. 

I thought I could go 36 mm for a dressy watch, but I'm starting to re-think that. I'm even more sensitive to size than I previously thought, and in both directions. I wonder now if I would ever be truly happy with a watch that's outside the narrow range of 38 to 40 mm. 

Unfortunately I was too excited to remember to take out my cell phone for picks.


----------



## srminimo (Mar 21, 2014)

pinkybrain said:


> I just tried one on at Tourneau in San Francisco. In a nutshell, it is small. I have 7.0 inch wrists and generally prefer relatively smaller sport watches (38-40 mm). I even sold my 40 mm Ahoi because I felt it was too large (for that style of watch), and was very excited to try on the Neomatik version. Trying it on gave me second thoughts, which really surprised me. Even being all dial, it seemed too small for my tastes. I had been wearing my 40 mm (38 mm at the bezel) Tudor North Flag all day, so it's not like I had accustomed my eyes to some gigantic dive watch. I really hope they eventually make a 38 mm Ahoi. I think that would be perfect for me.
> 
> I also tried on the 38.5 mm Club Campus which, size wise, was absolutely Goldilocks.
> 
> ...


Did you try the 37mm Club Aqua by any chance? I figure with the meatier case and lugs is might look better than the smaller Ahoi, which I imagined (and you confirm) would look a bit dainty with the slim case and lugs.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Unfortunately not, but they did have two Club Neomatiks in stock.



srminimo said:


> Did you try the 37mm Club Aqua by any chance? I figure with the meatier case and lugs is might look better than the smaller Ahoi, which I imagined (and you confirm) would look a bit dainty with the slim case and lugs.


----------



## crappbag (Aug 1, 2015)

This is giving me envy! I have a 40mm Ahoi Atlantik and unfortunately, a smaller wrist.

I've always felt the original Ahoi was a tad large for me but loved it so much it never stopped me.

Definitely looks like it wears more like a 38 thanks to the lugs though. Thanks for the pics OP.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Here is my new Ahoi datum blue, on my flatish 7.5" wrist......fit is perfect, love the case and lugs....no offense to the other color options, but sssooooo glad I went blue!

very strap versitile!


----------



## RazorFrazer (Dec 23, 2013)

I briefly tried on the Ahoi neomatik in signal blue. all I can say is wow. I looked at it, and I told the AD "I would totally buy this". Hes like "Yeah me too". Its nothing like I've tried on before, felt like a real watch in comparison to their smaller models. Perfect thickness. I really liked the 36.3 case size as well. With the added thickness, it really rounded out. I would totally get one of these funky colour watches. I like red too but red // orange clash a lot on the dial.


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

This is the perfect "How does a Nomos Ahoi Neomatic wear?" thread - Excellent!


----------



## Tifoso (Jul 29, 2017)

I have read every available thread (including this one) and looked at every available photo, trying to assess the "true" sizing of 36mm vs 40mm Nomos Ahoi models. And I'm still confused/undecided!

I have a smallish 6.75" wrist, and in terms of my case diameter preferences, I would say that 40 mm is typically my "sweet spot." I do have a few 42 mm watches (Heuer Monza, Panerais), and even a 43 mm (ML Pontos Diver) that I love, and they all have about a 51 mm lug to lug measurement, which I would say is my limit. In other words, I'm not afraid to wear larger watches, and in some ways, I prefer them. But I am also sensitive to watches that are too large. For example, I do have one 42 mm watch (Raidillon) that I am selling now, solely because I feel it wears too large.

For the smaller-wristed people who have not liked, or sold, their 40 mm Ahois, is it because you tend to prefer watches that are smaller in diameter - i.e., 38 mm and below? 

My assumption is that I should go with the larger 40 mm size, given that its lug to lug of 50 mm is within my comfort zone and I tend to prefer bigger watches if my wrist can comfortably handle them. But it is at the edge, and I'm very cautious due to all the stories of how big the 40mm Ahois wear, with the relatively big lug to lug dimension and the full-width dial. I'm tempted by the brighter "signal blue" color, so there's that too....

I know that I could try to locate an AD and try them both, but that might be difficult for me (especially these days). So I would appreciate any insights from those with first-hand experience!


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

Tifoso said:


> I know that I could try to locate an AD and try them both, but that might be difficult for me (especially these days).


If you're still based in New Hampshire, once things open up again you can check out Shreve, Crump, and Low in Boston. They are a Nomos AD and have a phenomenal sales staff.


----------



## Tifoso (Jul 29, 2017)

weisscomposer said:


> If you're still based in New Hampshire, once things open up again you can check out Shreve, Crump, and Low in Boston. They are a Nomos AD and have a phenomenal sales staff.


That's great to know. Thanks!


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

Tifoso said:


> I have read every available thread (including this one) and looked at every available photo, trying to assess the "true" sizing of 36mm vs 40mm Nomos Ahoi models. And I'm still confused/undecided!
> 
> I have a smallish 6.75" wrist, and in terms of my case diameter preferences, I would say that 40 mm is typically my "sweet spot." I do have a few 42 mm watches (Heuer Monza, Panerais), and even a 43 mm (ML Pontos Diver) that I love, and they all have about a 51 mm lug to lug measurement, which I would say is my limit. In other words, I'm not afraid to wear larger watches, and in some ways, I prefer them. But I am also sensitive to watches that are too large. For example, I do have one 42 mm watch (Raidillon) that I am selling now, solely because I feel it wears too large.
> 
> ...


My wrist is just a hair under 7" and I think the 40mm Ahoi is maybe just a touch too big on me. It's my favorite watch though, the current oldest watch in my collection, but if there was one a millimetre or two smaller that was suddenly introduced, I would probably consider making the swap. I did try on the 36mm version at the time of purchase and felt it was too small for me, but at the time I was generally wearing bigger watches.

The Tangente Neomatik 39mm I had for a bit seemed to be about the perfect size. I have some pics on my IG account if you want to have a reference @timeeq

Best case is to make a trip to Boston like the poster above suggests when you can, it'd be worth your while to check it out in person.


----------



## Tifoso (Jul 29, 2017)

smalleq said:


> My wrist is just a hair under 7" and I think the 40mm Ahoi is maybe just a touch too big on me. It's my favorite watch though, the current oldest watch in my collection, but if there was one a millimetre or two smaller that was suddenly introduced, I would probably consider making the swap. I did try on the 36mm version at the time of purchase and felt it was too small for me, but at the time I was generally wearing bigger watches.
> 
> The Tangente Neomatik 39mm I had for a bit seemed to be about the perfect size. I have some pics on my IG account if you want to have a reference @timeeq
> 
> Best case is to make a trip to Boston like the poster above suggests when you can, it'd be worth your while to check it out in person.


This is extremely helpful, thanks! I took a look at your IG (beautiful photos, by the way). The Ahoi is lovely but it does look pretty big. It's funny, to my eyes, it looks bigger on your wrist than the 42 mm Panerai!

Do you ever regret not going with the 36 mm, or was that one truly too small for your taste? If they made a 38, seems like it would be perfect. As it stands, I might go with the 36, especially since I'm drawn to the very bright siren blue dial. But probably best for me to try both in person and see which I prefer, and perhaps it's neither given the substantial 4 mm gap between the two....


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

Tifoso said:


> This is extremely helpful, thanks! I took a look at your IG (beautiful photos, by the way). The Ahoi is lovely but it does look pretty big. It's funny, to my eyes, it looks bigger on your wrist than the 42 mm Panerai!
> 
> Do you ever regret not going with the 36 mm, or was that one truly too small for your taste? If they made a 38, seems like it would be perfect. As it stands, I might go with the 36, especially since I'm drawn to the very bright siren blue dial. But probably best for me to try both in person and see which I prefer, and perhaps it's neither given the substantial 4 mm gap between the two....


Sold the Panerai, but I'm pretty sure the actual dial of the Ahoi is bigger than the dial of the 42mm Luminor, so its not surprising that it looks/wears bigger (though the thickness/weight difference swings the wearability back in the favor of the Ahoi). I have no regrets on skipping the 36mm. I actually think the 36mm version is well proportioned and very sharp looking (really dig the red one), but despite wearing bigger than a normal 36mm watch, it would be the smallest watch in my collection and would be out of place. All of my watches are essentially 40mm with 20mm lugs, I like the consistency.


----------



## Tifoso (Jul 29, 2017)

Ok, so I felt like a rebel and went for the smaller (36.3 mm) Ahoi on a hunch that it would work. And thankfully I was right! I can't explain it, but the sizing of this watch seems perfect. I would never dream that I would be raving about a 36 mm watch. Despite being 36 mm, it fits right into my collection of 40 mm and 42 mm watches. On my wrist, I'm pretty sure the 40 mm Ahoi would be too big.

As an aside, I really love the red dial! Perfect summer watch....


----------



## tfost (May 30, 2020)

That looks amazing! Thinking of the siren blue, personally. Thanks everyone for all the wrist shots!


----------



## LoProfile (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm diggin the sheepskin car seat covers. Those were mandatory in L.A. back in 1986!!


----------



## Andres Restrepo (Sep 27, 2006)

Mine says hi; 6.5" wrist here



Cheers


----------



## THE-FURY (Apr 22, 2018)

My Nomos Ahoi Neomatik Atlantik , had to pick a colour while at Aaron's (Combat Straps) shop. Blue or Orange double pearl Stingray! Went with Orange! Will post when I pick it up later this week.


----------

